# Kershaw Curlew II



## kershawh (Feb 22, 2014)

I recently purchased a rare Kershaw Curlew II vintage camera. It is in very good condition but the small hinged strut on the front of the camera which enables it to be stood upright is missing.

I know this is a long shot but has anyone any ideas of where I could obtain a suitable one of these even if it is from another model.

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## timor (Feb 22, 2014)

Look everywhere for same or similar camera, one you can get for cheap and scavenge the needed part from it. In mean time use a small tripod like gorillapod.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah, or have you got kids? got any little blocks or... anything the right height to put under the camera to prop it up to use it. 

I don't know of any resources in the UK to get parts cameras, maybe look up Film's Not Dead, they set up at a market in the UK but I don't know where (something to do with a brick...yard? courtyard?). Or look up Filmwasters and maybe ask on their forum, they're based in the UK I think.


----------

